# KDE mit mehr als 60 Hz Monitorfrequenz



## JoFl (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein RedHat 8.0 System mit KDE.
Grafikkarte: Abit Silirio GeForce 4 MX (Treiber: GeForce4 Generic)
Monitor: 19Zoll (bis 96 Hz)

Nun will ich die KDE mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 laufen lassen.
Hierbei ist schon das 1. Problem, dass ich den X-Server nur mit 16 Bit und nicht mit 24Bit starten kann. Sobald ich das mache, kommt die Meldung, dass der X-Server nicht gestartet werden kann.
Als weiteres, mich am meisten störendes, Problem kann ich die Frequenz des Monitors nicht einstellen. Er stellt sich immer auf 60Hz ein, was natürlich eine reine Flimmerorgie ist.

Weiss jemand, wie ich das entsprechend lösen kann?

Danke im vorraus!
MfG
Joerg


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Februar 2003)

Hast Du die Treiber von RedHat genommen (GeForce)?
Würde Dir mal die Orginal von NVIDIA (http://www.nvidia.com) empfehlen.
Desweiteren solltest Du den richtigen Bildschirm einstellen (sollte in der Treiberliste vorhanden sein).

Was für eine Fehlermeldung bringt er Dir bei 24Bit?


----------



## Jonidas (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem. Habe Suse 8.2 und kann auch die Frequenz nicht richtig einstellen. Ich habe Leider einen Nokia 720C Bildschirm, der Leider in der Treiberdatenbank nicht vorhanden ist. Wie muss die Einstellung der horizontalen bzw. der vertikalen Bildfrequenz sein? Mein Monitor hat einen Frequenzberreich von 30 - 96 kHz (horizontal) und 50 - 160 Hz (vertikal). Das interessante ist, dass ich beim KDE-Log-in-Screen ein Flimmerfreies Bild habe. Demnach funktioniert das technisch. Oder kann das daran liegen, dass der Log-in-Screen eine andere Ausflösung hat? Ich habe im Benutzer-Profil eine Auflösung von 1280 zu 960. Unter Windows kann ich da auf 85 Hz schalten und alles ist bestens. Was soll ich tun? Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
mfG
Jonidas

Hat sich erledigt!  
Memo an mich selbst : "Ich werde erst googlen, bevor ich dumme Fragen stelle!"


----------

